# dessert foam recipes



## seaflour (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello all-

I am looking for a good resource for dessert foam recipes- ie. blueberry and vanilla yougurt.
Any ideas-

Thanks-


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Try this one. Do a search on yogurt it comes up with over 1400 recipes on the subject.

www.goodcooking.com

Hope it helps.


----------

